# Vancouver pics



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure that I'm not the only photographer around here, would love to see some photos from other people on here of our beautiful city.

Here are some of mine


----------



## Peekay (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow! The first one in particular made my heart pitter patter! 
Cypress lookout?

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice photos. Number two is my favourite, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice. Which photo sharing program do you use? Flickr. Picasa. Photobucket?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Number 2 is my favorite as well. Love how good that looks. Nice job.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup Cypress look out.



Peekay said:


> Wow! The first one in particular made my heart pitter patter!
> Cypress lookout?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more!


I use Flickr. Links on my signiture



AdobeOtoCat said:


> Nice. Which photo sharing program do you use? Flickr. Picasa. Photobucket?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

very nice photos,

here's one of mine, Granville island night shots with my motorcycle


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh one more, science world pano night shot 









I rarely shoot landscape or cityscapes anymore


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Er, these shots are beautiful! Thanks for sharing

Rwong, yours are amazing too! 

So much photo goodness on this thread...


----------

